# Big Booner



## striper commander (May 18, 2006)

This deer resides in maryland and made it through last season.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 18, 2006)

Man, I need to get some corn!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 18, 2006)

Now that is a lot of corn!!!!!


Nice buck also, should be a B&C.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 18, 2006)

what in the world is on top of that thinsg head!


----------



## nevamiss270 (May 18, 2006)

nice photoshop job!


----------



## Nugefan (May 18, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> Man, I need to get some corn!



    

WOW !!!!!!


----------



## Trizey (May 18, 2006)

Whether is photoshopd or not...that is a perfect buck and a very unusual rack.


----------



## letsgohuntin (May 18, 2006)

Maybe we should consider baiting here in Ga !!


----------



## huntnnut (May 18, 2006)

Man, I'd probably fall out of the tree if I saw something like that step out....WOW!


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 18, 2006)

that don't look photoshopped to me...either way...that is one heck of a big.....

















pile of corn


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 18, 2006)

nevamiss270 said:
			
		

> nice photoshop job!



I agree!!!!!!


----------



## huntfish (May 18, 2006)

Photoshoped.


----------



## rip18 (May 18, 2006)

Okay, somebody educate me.  What makes this image photoshopped?

Nice deer though!


----------



## xjd33x (May 18, 2006)

He's got a rocking chair on his noggin. Nice buck though, photoshopped or not.


----------



## DSGB (May 18, 2006)

If it's not photoshopped, then that deer has the longest main beams I've ever seen and is perfectly symetrical.


----------



## BuckinFish (May 18, 2006)

so when i hit maryland i take a right or left?


----------



## bradpatt03 (May 18, 2006)

> so when i hit maryland i take a right or left



just go straight until you get to the oak tree...then swing a right...it'll be on your left


----------



## OconeeJim (May 18, 2006)

*Never seen a more perfect........*

..........set.....


----------



## tiger14 (May 18, 2006)

I am moving to Maryland.


----------



## Hintz (May 18, 2006)

i dont know west and central maryland is a ground spot for monster b&c bucks lately


----------



## Perry Hayes (May 18, 2006)

That is a wide corn trail.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (May 18, 2006)

*that thing is huge*

That is huge, how'd you come across those?


----------



## the HEED! (May 19, 2006)

if thats real those brow tines are killer


----------



## letsgohuntin (May 20, 2006)

rip18 said:
			
		

> Okay, somebody educate me.  What makes this image photoshopped?
> 
> Nice deer though!




I want to know too... why do yall think it is photoshopped?


----------



## Arrow3 (May 20, 2006)

Thats a MAN!!!


----------



## Handgunner (May 20, 2006)

The reason most think it's photoshopped is look at how much bigger the rack is than the deer.... It's almost unbelievable ... too good to be true, sort of thing.  Perfectly symetrical... I mean, to the T...  

If it's a photoshop, it's a dang good one.  If it's not, it's a STUD of a buck...


----------



## Handgunner (May 20, 2006)

I saved the picture to my desktop and blew it up...  There looks to be a lot of blur and distortion around that rack like it's been blended.  

Not saying it IS photoshopped, but something is up with it, IMO.


----------



## Greg Tench (May 20, 2006)

BuckinFish said:
			
		

> so when i hit maryland i take a right or left?


                                                                                                                    Just look for the corn!!!!


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 20, 2006)

Photoshopped. Way to perfect. Look at the shadow to the left of the left brow tine.


----------



## striper commander (May 20, 2006)

I have been wondering if it is photoshoped myself. My cousin sent me the pic. I also have another one somewhere on my computer but cannot find it. It's a side view and looks good. It was sent to a guy named mark that manages a 40,000 acre plantation in south carolina. Oakland is the name of it, I think. He was nominated qdma manager of the year a few years back. The pic was sent to him from one of his friends in maryland and then he sent them to a couple of people last fall. I have had the pics since last november but i did not want to post them because i was not sure about them being real or not. Anyways if it is real he is a hoss, but I have not talked to the person that made the pics so I am with ya'll on this one. It looks to perfect to be real, but i finally decided to post it to see what everybody thought.


----------



## sweatequity (May 20, 2006)

*needs*

another year of growth.

Man thats a lot of corn...


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (May 23, 2006)

Thats nice


----------

